

Show HN: doodlec.am inserts monsters into your photos - cryptoz
http://doodlec.am/?1.0.4_200

======
jpitz
Lots of crashing upon photo capture on my vintage droid. I have the sdk, so
give me a yell if I can help debug.

~~~
cryptoz
Oh no! Thanks for the help. If you just press the Report button I'll get a
stack trace and that should be enough for me to solve it. The app does lots of
processing in bitmaps and uses a fair bit of memory. It's possible I'll have
to do some optimization in memory management to fix the issues.

Thanks for the heads up!

------
excuse-me
Wow - where can I invest a billion $ in this new paradigm changing application
of super-mobile-interweb-cyber-3g-croudsourced-ninja-technology

~~~
cryptoz
You bring a good point to the table. DoodleCam is a joke app, meant for
entertainment and without much ability to provide real value to a community.

However, I have built it in attempt to find popularity so that my _real_ apps
are able to gain more traction. I also build an open source barometer network
called pressureNET that collects atmospheric readings from some Android
phones. I have millions of barometer readings and I gain about 17,000 every
day right now. I'm hoping to use the data to find new methods of short-term,
local weather prediction, but the network is currently too small.

I've found that as DoodleCam rises in popularity, pressureNET gains too. It's
a good method.

See
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=ca.cumulonimbu...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=ca.cumulonimbus.barometernetwork)
for the app.

~~~
mhp
I was coming here to say the same thing (well same intent) as the original
commenter and found your reply useful. It _does_ seem like a fun joke app, and
your smart for using that to your advantage. Good job!

